# Nombre de syllabes dans un mot



## Betilie

Bonjour

Je viens vers vous car je ne suis pas d'accord avec la maîtresse d'école de mon fils et je souhaiterai avoir d'autres opinions, particulièrement celle de gens comme vous intéressés par notre langue et par la linguistique.

Nous débattons - elle et moi- sur la manière de compter les syllabes dans un mot se finissant par un E

dans sa version, Hippopotame n'a que 4 syllabes (hi -ppo-po- tam) alors que j'en compte 5 (hi-ppo-po-ta-me )
Mon fils s'appelle Etienne et là encore nous ne sommes pas d'accord :E-TIENN pour elle et  E-TIE-NNE pour moi.
Ces "E" étant considérés comme muet.
_(pour moi ils ne le sont pas sinon mon fils s'appelerait "Etien" comme dans "et tiens")_

Pourriez vous me donnez vos avis??


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir

Allez, en attendant les spécialistes, je me lance ...
Je crois que je vais donner raison à l'institutrice de votre fils, désolée.
Bien sûr, vous êtes du Sud alors je suppose que cela peut être différent.

En tout cas, dans mon dictionnaire et dans ma manière de prononcer, le "e" final *d'hippopotame* est muet. D'ailleurs, la transcription phonétique de mon dictionnaire est la suivante (enfin, pas vraiment pour les "o" mais je n'ai rien pour le retranscrire) :
/ipopotam/ = 4 syllabes.
(voir peut-être cet article de Wiktionnaire)

Quant à *Etienne*, moi, je le prononcerais un peu comme ça :
"e - tjen" = 2 syllabes



> Mon fils s'appelle Etienne et là encore nous ne sommes pas d'accord :E-TIENN pour elle et E-TIE-NNE pour moi.
> Ces "E" étant considérés comme muet.
> _(pour moi ils ne le sont pas sinon mon fils s'appelerait "Etien" comme dans "et tiens")_


C'est justement le rôle du "e" ici : indiquer que la prononciation est bien "ène" et pas une voyelle nasal "en" : c'est ce qu'on appelle une lettre diacritique : elle ne se prononce pas mais est quand même indispensable car joue un rôle non négligeable* ici.

J'espère ne pas avoir dit trop de bêtises.
En attendant de meilleures explications ou autres points de vue ...

* je crois d'ailleurs que ce "e" dans "négligeable" est aussi un "e" diacritique : il ne se prononce pas mais indique comment le "g" doit être prononcé ...


----------



## Betilie

Merci de vous lancer...

J'entends bien votre raisonnement toutefois quelque chose me chagrine...Vous sous-entendez que le comptage des syllabes doit se faire à partir de la phonétique du mot et non à partir du mot lui même.
Je sais que les choses évolues et que ça fait déjà quelques années que je ne suis plus en maternelle pourtant il me semblait que l'on comptait les syllabes du mot avant, non?

Là où cette situation me gène profondément c'est que mon fils, Etienne, est en apprentissage de la lecture, _d'ailleurs assez en avance je ne cache pas ma fierté_ , et lit le mot "TOUTE" de la même manière que le mot "TOUT".
Il note bien que ces 2 mots sont différents pourtant il ne voit pas pourquoi il devrait les prononcer différemment puisque on lui apprend que le "E" est muet....


----------



## BassPlayer

Il me semble que le comptage de syllabes dans un poeme par exemple ne prend pas du tout en compte la prononciation, mais qu'il existe des regles bien precises.
si mes souvenirs sont bon et si les regles sont toujours les meme:

Hippopotame en mot seul compte 5 syllabes. => le 'e' compte.
idem pour Etienne.

L'exception etant si dans un poeme on a:

hippopotame mange  => total syllabes: 5+2
hippopotame a mangé => total syllabes: 4+1+2, on ne compte pas: 
          hi-ppo-po-ta-me-a-man-gé 
mais:
          hi-ppo-po-ta-ma-man-gé 


Jul

ah!! les excercices de detection de faux et vrais sonnets. enfin dans le cas ou je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## Grop

Bah, c'est la vieille histoire des gens du nord qui oublient des voyelles et prétendent avoir des bonnes raisons pour ça et que les autres ont tord .

C'est typiquement le genre de sujet sur lequel discuter est une perte de temps: il y a deux bonnes façons de prononcer tous ces mots comme boule ou allumette, et cela influe sur le nombre de syllabes.

Et pourtant même dans le sud on prononce généralement  "hippopotame a mangé" en sept syllabes et pas huit, parce que ce serait lourd.


----------



## emma42

Bonsoir, Betilie.  A mon avis anglophone (!!), vous avez raison tous les deux.  Il y en a des explications linguistiques et sociales qui peuvent soutenir    les deux avis.  Voire,  l'une des choses la plus importante que j'ai appris dans ces forums - quelquefois il n'y a pas une solution juste aux questions de langue.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Je donnerais aussi raison à l'institutrice de votre fils. 

Même avec l'accent, à moins d'exagérer sur le découpage de ce mot, dans une conversation normale (même si ce n'est pas un mot que j'utilise tous les jours  ), je ne prononce pas _hi-ppo-po-ta-meu_, mais bien _hi-ppo-po-tam_, avec le _tam_ en une seule émission de voix. Ce serait la même chose avec éléphante : _é-lé-phant_ et pas _é-lé-phan-teu_.
Essayez peut-être de regarder comment vous le prononcez devant une glace.
Désolé.


----------



## Betilie

J'adhère complètement au message de BassPlayer. Merci, je me sens moins seule!!

Pour répondre à Mickaël, effectivement je ne prononce pas "hippopotameu" mais je ne prononce pas non plus "hippopotam" avec un "m" en suspension

Encore une fois, je ne comprends pas pourquoi nous devrions compter les syllabes en phonétiques, il me semblait que les syllabes étaient la découpe du mot et pas d'un son

Merci en tout cas de faire avancé mon "débat"


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Betilie,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

Je me demande si ceci n'aurait pas à voir avec les différentes manières d'enseigner la lecture. En effet, moi qui suis un peu plus âgée que vous, j'ai appris à découper les mots en syllabes selon la construction du mot, et non selon sa phonétique. Quand j'étais enfant, nous apprenions plutôt à lire selon la méthode syllabique, d'où un _hippopotame_ découpé ainsi, en fait :

HIP-PO-PO-TA-ME

On nous faisait séparer les consonnes doubles, ce qui, je crois, ne se fait plus.

Avec l'apparition de la méthode globale, puis de la semi-globale (celle qui, je pense, prévaut en maternelle pour généralement s'effacer plus ou moins au CP et en CE1 devant une approche nettement plus alphabétique/syllabique), on a tendance à simplifier le comptage et à découper les mots selon leur phonétique, d'où le résultat donné par l'institutrice. 

Je rejoindrais assez, néanmoins, notre chère DearPrudence dans son analyse, qui s'aide du dictionnaire et fait la différence entre orthographe pure et phonétique.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais qu'est-ce qu'une syllabe ? 
(je n'étais pas sûre de ma propre définition...)


----------



## BassPlayer

Ben c'est pas gagne comme debat.

D'apres la definition fournie par Karine, il peut y avoir une difference entre syllabes du parler courant et syllabes en poesie.

cependant je maintiens ma position.
le compromis etant: 5 syllabes dans Hyppopotame mais la derniere est 'mangee'.


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ai répondu selon mon point de vue, sans voir cela d'un point de vue pédagogique ni quoi que ce soit. Oui, bien sûr, je crois que ça n'aidera pas Etienne de parler de lettre diacritique   



Agnès E. said:


> Quand j'étais enfant, nous apprenions plutôt à lire selon la méthode syllabique, d'où un _hippopotame_ découpé ainsi, en fait :
> 
> HIP-PO-PO-TA-ME
> 
> On nous faisait séparer les consonnes doubles, ce qui, je crois, ne se fait plus


Je crois me souvenir qu'en effet, j'ai appris à lire comme Agnès, d'après ce découpage (après, les détails sont plus flous) (je me rappelle juste que nous avions des bouts de papier avec des syllabes (oui, en effet) avec "ma", "pa", ... et que nous les assemblions pour faire un mot).



Betilie said:


> Pour répondre à Mickaël, effectivement je ne prononce pas "hippopotameu" mais je ne prononce pas non plus "hippopotam" avec un "m" en suspension


Et pour vous embêter encore  , je n'ai pas l'impression que ce "m" soit "en suspension" vraiment. Cela vous choque-t-il par exemple de dire "régal" ?



BassPlayer said:


> le compromis etant: 5 syllabes dans Hippopotame mais la derniere est 'mangee'.


Oui, ça doit être comme ça qu'on apprend les choses il me semble


----------



## Betilie

DearPrudence said:


> J'ai répondu selon mon point de vue, sans voir cela d'un point de vue pédagogique ni quoi que ce soit. Oui, bien sûr, je crois que ça n'aidera pas Etienne de parler de lettre diacritique



Effectivement je ne le pense pas non plus 



DearPrudence said:


> Je crois me souvenir qu'en effet, j'ai appris à lire comme Agnès, d'après ce découpage (après, les détails sont plus flous) (je me rappelle juste que nous avions des bouts de papier avec des syllabes (oui, en effet) avec "ma", "pa", ... et que nous les assemblions pour faire un mot).



Je crois avoir appris de cette manière aussi



DearPrudence said:


> Et pour vous embêter encore  , je n'ai pas l'impression que ce "m" soit "en suspension" vraiment. Cela vous choque-t-il par exemple de dire "régal" ?



" Régal " me parait être un bon exemple...

Régal écrit comme cela la manière normale de le prononcer est avec un "L" en suspension comme je dis, mais dans le verbe conjugué "régale"  ce "L "n'est pas en suspension puisque suivi du "E".
Vous ne prononcez pas régal et régale de la même façon non??

Et pour en revenir aux syllabes, il me semble que régale en contient 1 de plus?!


----------



## Betilie

BassPlayer said:


> Ben c'est pas gagne comme debat.
> 
> D'apres la definition fournie par Karine, il peut y avoir une difference entre syllabes du parler courant et syllabes en poesie.
> 
> cependant je maintiens ma position.
> le compromis etant: 5 syllabes dans Hyppopotame mais la derniere est 'mangee'.



Encore une fois ....complètement de cet avis


----------



## DearPrudence

Betilie said:


> " Régal " me parait être un bon exemple...
> 
> Régal écrit comme cela la manière normale de le prononcer est avec un "L" en suspension comme je dis, mais dans le verbe conjugué "régale" ce "L "n'est pas en suspension puisque suivi du "E".
> Vous ne prononcez pas régal et régale de la même façon non??
> 
> Et pour en revenir aux syllabes, il me semble que régale en contient 1 de plus?!


Pardon, je n'ai pas dû comprendre ce "en suspension".
En tout cas, je prononce "régal" et "régale" de la même façon mais je ne ferais aucun commentaire là-dessus   

Oui, je pense que dans votre contexte (apprendre à lire & d'autres je suppose), on va dire qu'il y a 
"régal" = 2 syllabes *ré-gal*
"régale" = 3 syllabes *ré-ga-le*


----------



## geostan

Dans la prononciation courante, hippopotame ne compte que quatre syllabes.
Dans un poème, le compte dépend de la place du mot. En finale ou suivi d'un mot à initiale vocalique, quatre syllabes; suivi d'un mot à initiale consonantique cinq syllabes.

Je vois l'hippopotame. [4 syllabes]
J'aime l'hippopotame et l'éléphant. [4 syllabes]
Je vois l'hippopotame gris. [5 syllabes]

J'ajoute que s'il s'agit d'un alexandrin, un e muet à la fin du premier hémistiche (6e syllabe) et du deuxième (12e) ne se prononce pas.


----------



## LeMoineau

Bonjour,

A mon avis, on peut très bien dire "l'hippopotam' gris"...

En fait, pour moi, tout l'intérêt du E muet est de pouvoir l'utiliser ou non, particulièrement dans les poèmes... Démonstration avec un alexendrin :


En vers de douzE pieds  vous devrez vous comprendre

Guère plus de douzE pieds  pour ces ceux hémistiches.

ou alors : GuèrE plus de douze pieds  pour ces ceux hémistiches.

en espérant que cela soit correct, ce qui l'est en mon âme et conscience...


----------



## acrital

Hum… le problème n’est pas simple et les avis divergent suivant le domaine considéré (langage parlé ou poésie) ou même la localisation de l’intervenant (prononciations régionales etc…) 

  Cependant, il me semble que l’on perd un peu de vue _le problème de départ_ : il s’agit ici de l’apprentissage de la lecture et de celui de l’orthographe (les deux se faisant conjointement). Nul n’ignore que ces deux apprentissages sont très difficiles… en particulier en raison des différents « costumes » d’un même son et aussi du fait que ce que l’on écrit n’est pas toujours ce que l’on entend .

  Pour autant que je sache, il y a plusieurs méthodes d’enseignement et donc, sans doute, _des façons différentes de compter les syllabes _(je précise bien : dans le cadre de l’apprentissage lecture/orthographe)… 
  …. à ce stade, il me semble plus important de faire confiance au professionnel (l’enseignant) plutôt que de se lancer dans ce genre de débat qui fait un peu « querelle de chapelle »… car, si l’on dit autre chose à l’enfant que ce qui lui est enseigné à l’école, on ne fera que semer la confusion dans son esprit et perturber son apprentissage (et peut-être gravement)....

... il me semble


----------



## geostan

LeMoineau said:


> A mon avis, on peut très bien dire "l'hippopotam' gris"...


Mais non pas dans un poème!


----------



## erikalamaitresse

bonjour tt le monde ! 

j'espère apporter un avis éclairé sur la question !

*Lorsque nous "tapons" les syllables à l'école* (j'ai des grande section), en fait nous tapons les *phonèmes*, c'est-à-dire ce qu'on entend (parce que cette activité les aide à repérer que les mots sont faits d'unités distinctes). effectivement dans le sud ca peut-être différent. ca dépend de l'accent. Dans cette activité, ce qui compte, c'est ce qu'on prononce vraiment.
exemple : GI-RAF

plus tard, en passant à l'écrit, on introduit la notion de lettre muette, et là on décompose en syllabes différemment.
exemple : GI-RA-FE

sinon il est vrai que dans les poèmes, pour compter les pieds (syllabes), il y a un système bien codifié qui dit *qu'une lettre muette à l'intérieur du vers est comptée*, mais *qu'une lettre muette en fin de vers peut ne pas se compter* (ca c ce qui arrange le poète !)
exemple : MAIS-QUI-SONT-CES-SER-PENTS-QUI-SIF-*FLENT*-SUR-VOS-*TETES*

*voilà voilà mon petit avis !*

*a bientot*


----------



## emma42

Bonsoir Erika et bienvenue sur le Forum!

Personne n'a parlé au sujet de la prononciation de syllabes (je parle des syllabes à fin du mot) _quand on voudrait dire avec emphase ce mot_ ou exprimer avec emphase une idée, ou quand on voudrait s'exprimer très clairement.

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair.  Mon français n'est pas bon aujourd'hui.


----------



## cachalot

geostan said:


> Dans la prononciation courante, hippopotame ne compte que quatre syllabes.
> Dans un poème, le compte dépend de la place du mot. En finale ou suivi d'un mot à initiale vocalique, quatre syllabes; suivi d'un mot à initiale consonantique cinq syllabes.
> 
> Je vois l'hippopotame. [4 syllabes]
> J'aime l'hippopotame et l'éléphant. [4 syllabes]
> Je vois l'hippopotame gris. [5 syllabes]



Je suis d'accord


----------



## Betilie

erikalamaitresse said:


> bonjour tt le monde !
> 
> j'espère apporter un avis éclairé sur la question !
> 
> *Lorsque nous "tapons" les syllables à l'école* (j'ai des grande section), en fait nous tapons les *phonèmes*, c'est-à-dire ce qu'on entend (parce que cette activité les aide à repérer que les mots sont faits d'unités distinctes)......



Voilà nous y sommes!!

Je n'avais pas les bons mots pour m'expliquer mais votre explication me convient.

Vous faites la différence entre  PHONÈME et SYLLABE;

Mon fils "tape" lui aussi les mots afin de les découper: GI-RAF, pour reprendre votre exemple, est tapé de la même façon ici, dans le sud, mais ce ne sont pas des syllabes, ce sont des phonèmes.

Quand la maîtresse de mon fils, _et mon fils avant elle_, m'ont parlé du découpage du prénom Étienne, ils m'ont parlé de syllabe. Dans ce cas, je ne suis pas d'accord, Étienne contient 3 syllabes ( et 2 phonèmes.)




acrital said:


> ...
> Pour autant que je sache, il y a plusieurs méthodes d’enseignement et donc, sans doute, _des façons différentes de compter les syllabes _(je précise bien : dans le cadre de l’apprentissage lecture/orthographe)…
> …. à ce stade, il me semble plus important de faire confiance au professionnel (l’enseignant) plutôt que de se lancer dans ce genre de débat qui fait un peu « querelle de chapelle »… car, si l’on dit autre chose à l’enfant que ce qui lui est enseigné à l’école, on ne fera que semer la confusion dans son esprit et perturber son apprentissage (et peut-être gravement)....
> 
> ... il me semble



Je suis, dans le principe d'accord avec vous, remettre en question le travail du professeur n'est pas nécessairement bon, mais je n'ai pas non plus envie de le laisser faire n'importe quoi sous prétexte qu'il est prof.

Mon rôle de parent c'est aussi d'apprendre à mon fils à réfléchir tout seul et lui donner d'autres avis, d'autres façons de faire les choses. (Sans contrecarré le professeur évidemment )


----------



## OlivierG

Si la syllabisation est seulement liée à la phonétique, alors, selon la région, le e "muet" à la fin d'un mot peut être effectivement prononcé et constituer un phonème à part entière, ajoutant une syllabe au décompte indiqué dans les livres. Il suffit de voyager dans le sud de la France (et spécialement dans la région PACA) pour s'en rendre compte. Dans les livres, combien y a-t-il de syllabes à "peuchère", deux ou trois ?  

Par exemple, pendant ma scolarité, lorsque nous étudiions l'orhographe et les exceptions, l'instituteur a volontairement omis une page du manuel, qui disait _les mots en -oir s'écrivent "oir" sauf "laboratoire", "écritoire" ..._
Cette règle n'avait absolument aucun sens pour nous, car la différence entre "un loir" et "la Loire" était parfaitement audible. 

L'instituteur aurait pu choisir de s'en tenir au manuel, et de nous faire apprendre la règle qui était écrite, mais il a préféré s'adapter à la prononciation locale, en nous en expliquant la raison. Je lui en suis reconnaissant.


----------



## Betilie

OlivierG said:


> Si la syllabisation est seulement liée à la phonétique, alors, selon la région, le e "muet" à la fin d'un mot peut être effectivement prononcé et constituer un phonème à part entière, ajoutant une syllabe au décompte indiqué dans les livres. Il suffit de voyager dans le sud de la France (et spécialement dans la région PACA) pour s'en rendre compte. Dans les livres, combien y a-t-il de syllabes à "peuchère", deux ou trois ?



Je suis moi même toulousaine et j'entends 3 syllabes dans "peuchère"  J'imagine que tous les "E" se finissant les mots ne sont pas muets pour autant!! Et effectivement votre exemple vient étayer mes dires.
Mais il doit bien exister une règle qui dit combien "tel mot" a de syllabe, je trouve énorme l'idée que cela puisse varier selon les accents. (c'est vrai que étant du sud, mes "e" ,diacritiques ou pas, sont prononcés (et pas de manière prononcée  _pour les moqueurs_ )



OlivierG said:


> ....Cette règle n'avait absolument aucun sens pour nous, car la différence entre "un loir" et "la Loire" était parfaitement audible....



J'entends bien la différence entre "Loir" et "Loire" tout comme entre " régal" et "régale" (  pour DearPrudence)


Je pense que que Erikalamaitresse a bien résumé; Ma mère me disait souvent " un nom pour chaque chose, une chose pour un nom" (ce qui n'est pas tout à fait vrai je le sais bien mais c'est un autre débat


----------



## Francois114

Ouf ! quel débat ! M'étant un peu occupé de tout ça, j'ajoute mon grain de sel... en espérant que ce ne sera pas de l'huile sur le feu (pensons à Etienne !)

Il est clair que l'écrit est une _représentation_ de l'oral, comme une carte postale par rapport au paysage réel. Mais il est aussi clair que l'écrit a sa logique propre, surtout dans une langue comme la nôtre où la correspondance entre sons et lettres est tout sauf logique et pratiquement jamais univoque. C'est pour cela que, quelle que soit la méthode utilisée, l'apprentissage de l'écrit doit s'appuyer sur un travail préalable par lequel l'enfant doit prendre conscience de ce qu'il fait quand il *parle* et une des difficultés est que l'enfant n'a pas naturellement conscience qu'il "fait" des syllabes. D'où l'utilité des comptines et autres jeux langagiers à la maternelle. (D'où aussi que certains linguistes contestent la notion même de syllabe... mais c'est une autre histoire). Dans ce premier temps de l'apprentissage, _syllabe_ veut dire "sommet vocalique", c'est à dire élément de scansion.
Je signale en passant que la scansion des vers classiques repose sur le fait qu'encore au 17ème siècle le "e" muet était perceptible "au nord" mais aussi que le vers français n'est pas autant qu'on le croit centré sur le comptage des "pieds" mais sur leur *longueur* relative : une syllabe fermée, comme la dernière de "hippopotame" est toujours plus longue (/ta:m/) qu'une syllabe ouverte et c'est sur cela que repose la distinction classique entre rimes masculines (brèves, ouvertes) et féminines (longues, fermées). Enfin, sur ce sujet, tous les comédiens savent qu'il y a des vers faux dans Corneille et qu'une "tricherie" sur la longueur des syllabes leur permet de rétablir l'alexandrin.

Je reviens à l'enfant qui apprend à lire. Lire, c'est reconnaître dans un symbole conventionnel (l'orthographe) ce qu'on connait déjà (les mots que l'enfant utilise ou entend tous les jours), puis, à partir du moment où on a acquis une *grande* habileté, à découvrir des mots qu'on ne connait pas (avec une possibilité d'erreur). N'oublions pas non plus qu'on ne lit pas des _mots_ mais des _phrases_ qui ont, si possible (!), du sens. C'est-à-dire qu'on "reconnait" quelque chose qu'on aurait pu dire soi-même (la petite voix intérieure qui lit dans votre tête !) Il est donc logique que ce qui prime soit la forme *orale* du mot et de la phrase. C'est sur ce postulat élémentaire que repose l'accent mis sur les réalités orales comme *préparation* à l'apprentissage de la lecture. La maîtresse d'Etienne a été formée à ça et pourvu qu'elle ait le doigté nécessaire pour l'appliquer dans la réalité de sa classe, on ne peut pas le lui reprocher.

Une autre difficulté vient s'ajouter : ce code conventionnel qu'on appelle l'orthographe est _national_ alors que l'oral est largement différencié selon les régions. Etienne a deux ou trois "sommets vocaliques" dans son prénom selon qu'il est né au nord ou au sud, pour simplifier grossièrement. Si les instructions ministérielles (réalité typiquement française) sont appliquées aveuglément, on voit où ça peut conduire. Du côté de l'écrit, également, un manque de prudence dans le maniement des notions peut mener au pire. Si on applique bêtement la notion de syllabe _écrite_, le prénom "Etienne" devient un vrai monstre : E-TI-EN-NE. Tout le monde reconnaît que ce n'est pas soutenable.

Tout ce grand discours pour dire que je suis pleinement d'accord avec Acrital : c'est l'harmonie dans la relation instituteur / enfant / parent qui compte, chacun avec sa responsabilité et sa compétence. Dans le cas d'Etienne, et à travers ce que nous en dit Betilie, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il faille être inquiet. Mais il ne faudrait pas non plus qu'il pâtisse d'un désaccord trop profond entre sa maîtresse et sa maman !

François


----------



## SwissPete

Il me semble que le nombre de syllabes n’a rien à voir avec la prononciation. C’est en tous cas ce que j’ai appris à l’école en Suisse, il y a maintenant plus de 60 ans !
Si vous vous fiez à Word pour déterminer le nombre de syllabes dans « hippopotame », vous découvrirez qu’il en a quatre : hip-po-po-tame (ce qui m’étonne, j’aurais choisi hip-po-po-ta-me »).


----------



## martinalarsson

Je sais que la question semblera un peu stupide, mais je ne suis pas sure si le mot 'montagne' a 3 syllabes ou quatres en francais--est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me le dire pour certain?

merci!


----------



## tie-break

Moi, je ne vois que trois syllabes : mon - ta - gne.
Mais attendons l'avis des natifs


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour moi, il y en a trois aussi (quelque soit l'accent...)


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je dirais 2  Mon -tagn' ! Mais c'est parce que je suis pas du sudeuh .
++
Cal


----------



## Ploupinet

2 pour moi aussi ! 3 peut-être en poésie, mais en langage courant, 2 seulement


----------



## Punky Zoé

Calamitintin said:


> Moi je dirais 2  Mon -tagn' ! Mais c'est parce que je suis pas du sudeuh .


Tiens c'est le retour des nordistes ! M'en doutais bien de celle-là .
Il me semble quand même qu'on la compte, je vais vérifier ...

Mais justement c'est en poésie qu'on pourrait peut-être dire deux. Un petit exercice, niveau école primaire pour vous.


----------



## Nicomon

Calamitintin said:


> Moi je dirais 2  Mon -tagn' !


 Pareil...


----------



## boterham

Montagne ? Deux syllabes bien sûr ! Regardez n'importe quel dictionnaire qui propose aussi la transcription phonétique.
Depuis quand prononce-t-on les E muets en français ??


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ce n'est pas un exercice de prononciation (et à chacun la sienne), c'est du comptage de syllabes grammaticalement parlant .
Je maintiens 3. […]


----------



## Nicomon

Cet extrait de la BDL devrait clore le débat 


> Il ne faut pas confondre *syllabe phonétique* (ou orale) et *syllabe graphique* (ou écrite). La première est un enchaînement de sons construits autour d'une voyelle phonétique, alors que la seconde s'appuie sur un découpage de lettres axé sur les voyelles graphiques. Le nombre de syllabes phonétiques ne correspond pas nécessairement au nombre de syllabes graphiques. Par exemple, le mot passerelle comporte 2 syllabes phonétiques [pAs-REl]mais 4 syllabes graphiques pas-se-rel-le; le groupe une belle chanson comporte 4 syllabes phonétiques [yn-bEl-S2-s7]mais 6 syllabes graphiques u-ne-bel-le-chan-son.


----------



## boterham

Si vous parlez de syllabes graphiques, alors OK pour 3.


----------



## CapnPrep

Tout le monde a raison !

Si vous dites [mɔ̃.taɲ], deux voyelles → deux syllabes.​Si vous dites [mɔ̃.ta.ɲə], trois voyelles → trois syllabes.​En poésie, trois syllabes en principe, deux en cas d'élision.​​Si la syllabe graphique existe (je ne vois pas trop à quoi cela servirait), alors trois syllabes graphiques pour tout le monde.

(Mais comment pourrait-on arriver jusqu'à quatre syllabes, martinalarsson ???)


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> Si la syllabe graphique existe (je ne vois pas trop à quoi cela servirait)


 
phonétique = enchaînement de sons / graphique = découpage de lettres. Je dirais que la syllabe graphique existe, oui.  Utile en grammaire... beaucoup moins dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## Nraot

(Je suis d'accord avec SwissPete ci-dessus.)

La discussion date, mais je rebondis sur un élément:





Francois114 said:


> Du côté de l'écrit, également, un manque de prudence dans le maniement des notions peut mener au pire. Si on applique bêtement la notion de syllabe _écrite_, le prénom "Etienne" devient un vrai monstre : E-TI-EN-NE. Tout le monde reconnaît que ce n'est pas soutenable.


Cela ne devient-il pas soutenable lorsque Étienne est trop long en fin de phrase et que survient la césure ?...


----------



## geostan

Je n'y vois que trois syllabes en fin de vers : É tien ne


----------



## Maître Capello

Il convient de distinguer syllabes orales et syllabes écrites. À l'oral, il n'y a normalement que deux syllabes (_É-tienne_), mais en poésie ou dans une chanson, la syllabation est différente et on peut faire la diérèse (_É-ti-enne_) pour avoir le nombre de pieds souhaités.

Quant à la fin du mot (_enne_) en syllabation écrite, elle ne se divise en _e-nne_ que si le _e_ final est sonore, donc uniquement devant une syllabe commençant par une consonne (_É-tie-nne-*d*ort_, mais _É-tienn'-*a*-ttend_) et par conséquent en aucun cas en fin de vers.


----------



## coeurange1380

Bonjour, je suis d'accord avec betilie. Car il y a bien 5 syllabes! Même à l'orale on en compte bien 5. car on ne peut pas prononcer "tame" en une seule fois. Car on dit "ta" en ouvrant la bouche et "me" en refermant la bouche, ce qui nous laisse croire qu'on le dit en une seule fois. Les syllabes sont la décomposition des mots ou phrase ou autre... après il se peut qu'on fait la liaison. Les syllabes c'est épeler un mots ( ou les mots d'une phrase ou autre ) en exagérant. Les syllabes n'ont rien à voir avec la prononciation. Ce n'est pas parce que dans hippopotame il y a cinq syllabes que vous allez le prononçait hi po po ta me. Pour savoir si il y a 5 ou 4 syllabes, il suffit de dire que vous parlez à une personne qui est malentendante. Beh vous direz hi po po ta me. Et cette personne vous le répétera pour voir si elle a bien compris, et vous dira hippopotame et non hippopotameuh. Moi même malentendant. je sais de quoi je parle. ( bcp de personne pense qu'un personne malentendante est une personne qui entend moins fort! Vrai mais il n'y a pas que ça. Il y a certain son ou bruit qu'on entend pas comme pour moi les sons aigu. Après c'est aussi confondre les sons. Et dans ce cas la le prononcement des syllabes est très important... Voilà voilou humm


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

coeurange1380 said:


> on ne peut pas prononcer "-tame" en une seule fois. Car on dit "ta" en ouvrant la bouche et "me" en refermant la bouche



Certainement pas ! Non seulement on peut prononcer "tame" (de "hippopotame", par exemple) en une seule fois, mais en plus c'est ce que l'on fait. Ne vous a-t-on jamais dit qu'on ne prononçait pas les "e" muets en fin de mot, sauf si le mot suivant commence par une consonne ? D'ailleurs, retirez le "e" à "-tame", et vous verrez que cela se prononce de la même manière.
De plus, vous avancez comme argument qu'il y a deux syllabes parce qu'on ferme la bouche. Mais vous êtes-vous rendu compte que c'est ainsi que nous prononçons la lettre "m" ?
Vous l'aurez compris, je pense vraiment que le mot "hippopotame" n'a que 4 syllabes, et pas 5.


----------



## Nanon

TBRI, on repart au début de la conversation : 4 ou 5 syllabes lorsqu'il s'agit du mot isolé (compte non tenu de la place dans la phrase), c'est selon qui parle. On aura tendance à enseigner qu'il y en a 4, mais demandez, par exemple, à un Marseillais de prononcer ce mot : vous risquerez d'en entendre 5. 

Quel dommage que ne me souvienne plus du tout de la façon dont la maîtresse résolvait cette contradiction quand j'étais petite. Elle avait un accent marseillais bon teint. Mais comme je savais déjà lire, je n'ai pas dû faire attention à ses explications...


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Plutôt que de se référer à un Marseillais ou à un Parisien, et ainsi établir un tas de règles qui se contredisent toutes, peut-être faudrait-il se référer à la prononciation standard ? celle que l'on trouve dans les dictionnaires, par exemple. Alors, vous ne trouverez jamais [ipɔpɔtam*ə*].


----------



## Viobi

LeMoineau said:


> A mon avis, on peut très bien dire "l'hippopotam' gris"...
> 
> En fait, pour moi, tout l'intérêt du E muet est de pouvoir l'utiliser ou non, particulièrement dans les poèmes...



Entièrement d'accord. Une syllabe phonétique comprend automatiquement un groupe vocalique. Si le E muet final n'est pas prononcé (et il ne l'est pas en français "standard", même s'il l'est souvent dans le Sud, où on l'entend presque comme le "eu" de "beurre"), il n'y a que quatre syllabes dans "hippopotame", la dernière est "tam", la seul voyelle est le a.
De même, hors accent méridional caractérisé, il n'y a que trois syllabes dans "confiture". Si "ouvre-boîtes" en compte trois, c'est seulement parce qu'il est difficile d'articuler /vrbwa/.
Dans "L'hippopotame traverse la ruelle.", il y a donc en principe neuf syllabes (4, 2, 1, 2).

La métrique peut dans un poème justifier la prononciation d'un E muet, comme créer un hiatus qui n'existe pas dans la langue normale, ou d'ailleurs en supprimer (l'exemple le plus célèbre est peut-être la graphie "encor'".

[…]


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour à tous !

 Je ne peux pas comprendre la manière de compter un syllabe dans un mot.

Par exemple, Essuyer, pour moi, c'est composé de trois syllabes [es/ suy/ er]

*Mais*, selon un site visant à un découpage en syllabe (Combien de syllabes dans), on m'a dit c'est composé de deux syllabe [es/ suyer]










pour moi, celui-ci est composé de deux syllabes [ou / est]

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? s'il vous plaît

Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le découpage _es-suyer_ est mauvais cf. essuyer — Wiktionnaire : *essuyer* \ɛ.sɥi.je\ ou \e.sɥi.je\.
J'ajouterais \ɛs.sɥi.je\
_Ouest _est bien monosyllabique, sauf éventuellement dans certains poèmes.


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour atcheque,

Merci de votre réponse rapide. Je consulterai Wiktionnaire.

Mais, en fait de syllabe du mot Ouest, je dois accepter tel qu'il est ?
Il n'y a pas d'explication ?
Par exemple pour moi, le mot Où , c'est absolument monosyllabique, parce que l'on dit

Mais en cas de ouest , c'est peut-être la manière de semi-voyelle ? ou+ voyelle = [w] , donc on découpe comme un syllabe [west] ?

Par contre, le mot, *fauteuil* \fo.tœj\ ce sont deux syllabes. Mais plutôt, on prononce fau/ teu/il  comme trois syllabes, je pense.

Merci encore une fois!


----------



## Bezoard

CHOCOLAT17 said:


> Mais en cas de ouest , c'est peut-être la manière de semi-voyelle ? ou+ voyelle = [w] , donc on découpe comme un syllabe [west] ?


_Oui._


CHOCOLAT17 said:


> Par contre, le mot, *fauteuil* \fo.tœj\ ce sont deux syllabes. Mais plutôt, on prononce fau/ teu/il comme trois syllabes, je pense.


_Non. Dans "teuil", c'est comme dans "œil", une seule syllabe._


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Le nombre de syllabes n'a pas, selon moi, énormément d'importance, parce qu'il ne correspond pas du tout à la réalité phonétique. On considère en effet que les mots "où" et "ouest" sont tous deux monosyllabiques, même si "ouest" est clairement plus long et plus complexe à prononcer. 

_hâte _*/at/* → une syllabe.
_rate _*/rat/* → une syllabe.
_quatre _*/katʁ/* → une syllabe.​Même le mot "presque" */pʁɛsk/* n'a qu'une seule syllabe, en théorie.


----------



## plantin

Un bon moyen de vérifier est de trouver des occurrences de essuyer dans des alexandrins: par exemple:
_Qu_'au _milieu_ de _mes pleurs qu_'_il devrait essuyer_ (Corneille, Rodogune, acte V, scène IV)
Ou encore
_Ses larmes n'auront plus de main qui les essuie_ (Racine, Phèdre, acte I, scène V)
Pas de doute, essuie a deux syllabes, essuyer en a trois.
Malheureusement je n'ai rien trouvé pour ouest.


----------



## snarkhunter

geostan said:


> J'ajoute que s'il s'agit d'un alexandrin, un e muet à la fin du premier hémistiche (6e syllabe) et du deuxième (12e) ne se prononce pas.


Dans le premier cas ("e" muet à la fin de l'hémistiche), ce serait un bien mauvais poème : on est en effet censé se débrouiller pour ne jamais en présenter un dans ce cas de figure, justement !

Pour des _vers de mirliton_, ce sera sans doute acceptable. Mais pour un Alexandrin qui se voudrait sérieux, c'est à éviter absolument.

_Le "e" à la césure est, muet, un pervers :
Un vilain hémistiche, je viens d'en écrire un !
Je ne saurais l'admettre, ou bien en fin de vers :
La poésie n'est pas un art du tout-terrain !_


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour à tous !

J'apprécie beaucoup vos explications.

Compter le nombre des syllabes ne correspond pas du tout à la réalité phonétique. C'est ce que je voulais entendre ! C'est vrai !

Et aussi concernant  la composition des syllabes, je pense qu'il a pas mal de cas différents.
A/mi    :voyelle / consonne+voyelle
Es/cri/me : voyelle+consonne/ consonne+consonne+voyelle / consonne+ voyelle.

Est ce que je peux comprendre que la composition d'une syllabe est différente et qu'il n'y a pas de règle de base ?
Quelqu' un m'a dit que cette composition (consonne + voyelle ), est une règle.
(Je sais que un voyelle est obligatoire dans une syllabe)

Merci de lire


----------



## k@t

Bonjour Chocolat, 



CHOCOLAT17 said:


> Compter le nombre des syllabes ne correspond pas du tout à la réalité phonétique.



Euh si quand même !
Après, il faut d’une part s’entendre sur ce que l’on désigne par *syllabe *(*graphique *(ou écrite) vs _*phonétique *_(ou orale)), et d'autre part pour ce qui est des syllabes phonétiques ne pas perdre de vue qu’elles sont comptées selon la prononciation standard française qui ne correspond pas forcément à la prononciation de tous les Français (notamment ceux du Sud de la France) ni à celle de tous les francophones.
(Le décompte des syllabes en poésie est possiblement une 3e façon de faire - je connais mal la chose et j’ai eu la flemme de me renseigner -, même si elle doit se rapprocher du découpage graphique.)

Sur la distinction syllabes orale et écrite et notamment l’intérêt pédagogique de la première pour l’apprentissage de l’écrit.


> • Syllabe orale, syllabe écrite Les syllabes orales (c’est-à-dire celles qui sont réellement prononcées dans l’usage oral courant d’un mot) ne correspondent pas toujours aux syllabes écrites (c’est-à-dire les syllabes prononcées en insistant artificiellement sur les e muets, notamment en fin de mot). C’est l’utilisation des syllabes écrites que nous avons choisi d’entraîner dans C.L.É.O. Elles permettent de distinguer des couples de mots tels que (le) tra/vail (2 syllabes) et (je) tra/vail/le (3 syllabes). Elles rendent la transcription de l’oral plus facile, grâce à une segmentation plus fine. Ainsi, octobre est plus facile à traiter en trois syllabes (oc + to + bre) plutôt qu’en deux (oc + tobre). La segmentation qui insiste sur le e muet final, et qui n'est pas naturelle pour la plupart des locuteurs du Nord de la France, est également un outil permettant de fixer la forme orthographique des mots
> 
> source


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Maître Capello said:


> À l'oral, il n'y a normalement que deux syllabes (_É-tienne_), mais en poésie ou dans une chanson, la syllabation est différente et on peut faire la diérèse (_É-ti-enne_) pour avoir le nombre de pieds souhaités.


Merci pour la diérèse qui m'aide à comprendre le poème! Mais j'ai encore quelque difficulté à dénombrer les syllabes dans _le pont Mirabeau :
Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine
Et nos amours
Faut-il qu'il m'en souvienne
La joie venait toujours après la peine

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
Les jours s'en vont je demeure_

On dit que la strophe se compose de 4 quatrain et 2 vers de refrain dont les pieds sont:  10 / 4 / 6 / 10 / 7 / 7

Selon la phonétique,  les syllabes du premier vers du quatrain sont : _sous - le - pont - mi - ra - beau - coule - la - seine_ ( au total 9), il manque le quel?  J'imagine qu'on va découper _coule_ (cou-le ) ou_ seine_ (sei - ne_), _mais lequel?

Aussi, dans le premier vers du refrain, je dirais : vienne - la - nu - it - sonne - l'heure (au total 6), dois-je découper _vienne_ (vien-ne) ou _sonne_ (son-ne) ou _l'heure _(l'heu - re)?

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

En poésie versifiée, on prononce une finale avec un _e_ muet s'il y a un mot qui suit et que ce mot commence par une consonne.

Donc :

_cou / le / *l*a_ (3 syllabes)​_vien / ne / *l*a_ (3 syllabes)​
Mais en fin de vers ou suivi d'une voyelle :

_coule_ (1 syllabe)​_vienne_ (1 syllabe)​_Seine_ (1 syllabe)​_peine_ (1 syllabe)​​_coule / *u*ne_ (2 syllabes)​_vienne / *e*n_ (2 syllabes)​


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Merci beacouuuuup Capello ! Selon la règle, le découpage du premier vers du refrain devrait être donc : _vien - ne - la - nuit_ ( [nɥi] = 1 syllabe?)_ - son - ne - l'heure_ , n'est-ce pas?


----------



## nicduf

C'est exact, et vous avez bien 7 syllabes .


----------

